# Modules pour Safari?



## Seb49 (31 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde!

J'ai remarqué que la navigation sur internet avec Safari ne me permettait pas toujours d'obtenir en intégralité les pages web visitées. J'obtiens parfois des espaces vides avec un point d'interrogation. Quelqu'un connait-il la solution afin de remédier à ce problème. J'ai la version 2.0.4 en ce qui concerne Safari et Quic Time player version 7.2.0.Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Seb49


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacG&#233;' 

Tout comme les autres navigateurs, Safari ne prend pas en charge nativement de nombreux formats de documents, et doit faire appel &#224; des plugins (composants logiciels suppl&#233;mentaires) pour les visualiser.

Pour savoir quels plugins sont actuellement install&#233;s sur ta machine, il suffit d'aller dans le menu "Fen&#234;tre">"Modules install&#233;s" de Safari.

Je pense que les principaux plugins que tu devrais y trouver (ou installer si tu ne les y trouve pas) sont:
- Adobe Acrobat and Reader
- Shockwave Flash
- Windows Media Web Plugin (Flip4Mac)
- QuickTime
- Java

Il faudrait &#233;galement installer Perian de mani&#232;re &#224; pouvoir lire les vid&#233;os FLV au travers de Quicktime.

Avec &#231;a, tu devrais &#234;tre par&#233; pour voir la majorit&#233; des contenus qu'on trouve habituellement sur les pages web.


----------



## Seb49 (31 Juillet 2007)

Merci Pascal de ta réponse. Je vais suivre tes conseils et normallement je pense que ca devrait le faire.

Bonne soirée !

Seb49


----------

